# Which couch potato breeds for me?



## mewness (May 11, 2014)

Hello all I'm from Malaysia, where most dog breeds isn't available.
I am planning on getting my own place next year perhaps. It'll most likely be an apartment with no yard.
So now I'm researching which dog breed suits me the most.
This is my first time owning a dog and I've check the dog breed selector online.

My breed preference as below:
- Size: Small / Medium mostly. But it doesn't matter if it's a giant mellow.
- Energy level: Low. As I'm mostly a couch potato myself Of course I'll give him / her daily walk.
- Velcro level: Loves to be with me but ok when left alone for few hours per day. I'm currently working full day.
- Trainable: Just need to know basic training. Not fancy thing like tricks.
- Voice: Quiet.
- Grooming: I'd prefer breeds that can be self groom at home. I don't mind bath or daily brushing.
- Children / Other pets: No children or other pets in my household. Only me and my husband.

There's a few breeds recommended by all sorts of website.
French bulldog (flat face prone to respitory problems)
Pugs (flat face prone to respitory problems)
Pekingese (flat face prone to respitory problems)
Bichon frise (high maintenance)
Havanese (not available in my country)
Boston terrier (not available in my country)
Cavalier (unhealthy)
Shih tzu (high maintenance)
Yorkshire terrier (barker)
Pomeranian (barker)
Maltese (high maintenance)
Poodle (high maintenance)
Chi Hua Hua (barker)
Papillon (high energy)

I've look into many breeds info and I've heard Greyhound to be the most gentle breeds. All the small breeds are kinda high strung, energetic and noisy.
Adopting a retire greyhound might be an option for me. But I'll have to import him from Australia rescue group, as greyhound also another non-existing breed here.

One thing about my country is there's not much dog breeds to select off. Even there are, they're not from reputable breeders, they're from pet shops (mostly backyard breeders) or imported by brokers from overseas. That will cause an issue with temperament and health issue. Popular breeds like poodle, pom, shih tzu, totally overbred and they're all over www.petfinder.com.my (my country pet selling / adopting website)

Sorry if I'm in any way offended people who supports adopting from shelters. But I myself have a bad experience with our local shelters and I wish my first dog to be a pure breed dog.

Hope someone can help me in this forum


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

You might try looking at the breeder/puppy listings on dogzonline.com.au. I used to breed Labradors in Australia. Quite a few people in SE Asia source pedigree dogs from Australia because (1) it is relatively close; and (2) there is no rabies in Australia and the quarantine period for imports from Australia is generally hours, rather than days or weeks. I sold a couple pups to people in Singapore, who told me that importing from Australia, though not cheap, was still cheaper than buying an equivalent dog (if possible) locally.
Note, many Australians are afraid of selling to Asia because there have been some horrid stories circulated about the fate of dogs in China, and there are some unscrupulous dog dealers buying pups for export. So if you go this route, you may hit some hard questioning, or even some bigotry. Plus many breeders would hesitate to sell to a young person who does not have a yard and has no prior experience owning a dog.
As for breeds, yes, it's a problem. The flat faced breeds seem to be the best house dogs for your sort of situation, but they are often unhealthy. I've thought of going from larger dogs to smaller dogs because I'm getting older and don't want to end out with dogs I can't easily handle. Two thoughts:
1) if the dog is going to be indoors most of the time, presumably with air conditioning, the breathing problems will be less of a problem
2) have a look at the small hounds. Italian greyhounds or whippets in particular, are gentle, skinny, lazy, quiet, affectionate creatures. They do love to run.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I have a Boston Bulldog, he's very laid back, great with children - tolerant of, so far, anything they've thrown his way (though this will depend on the individual dog), not a big barker - doesn't need a ton of exercise, he's pretty happy with as little as 2 walks/day. Not crazy hyper, unless we initiate play then he gets rev'd up but he calms down again easily. Velcro dog for sure, he's currently laying at my feet. 

Toby doesn't have respiratory problems or eye problems, though they are something to watch for. He does have allergies that cause skin issues if exposed to the allergen, otherwise he's healthy as any other dog. 
Toby is my first dog and was incredibly easy to train (sometimes I'm not sure if I lucked out, or I'm just that awesome  )
I'm sure there's more, but yea.. if you're looking for a couch potato who's ready to go when you are... a bulldog is pretty much the way to go. Just be sure to keep them fit because a fat dog will not help the possibility for respiratory issues, and they do have some heat/cold intolerance.

You can look him up on youtube - Toby, Boston Bulldog.


----------



## mewness (May 11, 2014)

@sandgrubber Most rarer breeds (Bichon Frise, Maltese, Akita, Corgi, French Bulldogs, Pomeranian)are imported from Taiwan puppy mills. Huge population here, website, facebook. More common breed (Poodle, Shih Tzu) mostly from backyard breeder. I totally understands the bad reputation of us Asian dog owners. I've heard Italian greyhound is different from Greyhounds, they're more active and can't be left alone as they're so attach to their owners. I'll bookmark the sites you gave me for future reference! Thank you. 

@BostonBullMama thanks for introducing this breed to me. This is the first time I ever heard of this breed. But that also makes it even harder for me to find this in my country.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I think importing a rescue greyhound from Australia would be a very good fit. For one, even the "lazy" breeds of dogs are rarely lazy as puppies and if you're working all day, it is a lot harder to housetrain and if its an apartment with no private yard, a puppy could be exposed to diseases before all his vaccines are done.

With an adult greyhound, you're likely to get a dog that already walks nicely on a leash and is crate trained and generally trained around people. He can go for walks right from day one because he is vaccinated already and you would have the benefit of not supporting the poor breeding conditions and treatment of pet-shop puppies (and particularly the treatment of the breeding animals that produce the pet shop puppies). 

I've known a couple greyhounds owned by my godfather and they were wonderful with children and great in the house, very easy going. They did like to race around the yard for a few minutes each day so if you can find a place for the dog to run around a few times a week that is best, but daily medium length walks (30-40 minutes strolling pace) was enough for their basic exercise needs. All the greyhounds I meet at adoption events are also very calm around other dogs which is a nice thing when walking in an urban area.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

p.s. Another small breed I like as quiet and not hard on the nerves is the Japanese Spitz. Playful, but not yappy. Like pugs, will do its exercise by running around the house.
Housetraining is a known issue with Italian greyhounds.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

x2 on the rescue greyhound. For small a pug is good, they arent hyper at all!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

> All the small breeds are kinda high strung, energetic and noisy.


That isn't true. I have a small (18lbs) dog and he's not high strung, energetic, or noisy. He alert barks if people walk past or come to the house, but that's about it. He's also a mutt from a shelter so I can't exactly recommend his breed. 

I'd go with an adult dog no matter what you get, since puppies are not going to be couch potatoes. A lot of what you're looking for may be more of an individual temperament thing with the dog, that a breed characteristic. Another advantage adopting an adult dog is you know what the personality is like from the get go. It's hard to tell with puppies.


----------



## marti1357 (Jun 8, 2013)

1) The OP wrote that she is looking for a small/medium sized dog. Greyhounds are a large breed that also require space to run from time to time. 
2) Dogs can be imported from many countries today. You can choose a good breeder that exports dogs and don't have to deal with potential puppy mills. 
3) Personally, I don't think that leaving a dog by himself for long hours is optimal with any breed. A cat is easier.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

marti1357 said:


> 1) The OP wrote that she is looking for a small/medium sized dog. Greyhounds are a large breed that also require space to run from time to time.
> 2) Dogs can be imported from many countries today. You can choose a good breeder that exports dogs and don't have to deal with potential puppy mills.
> 3) Personally, I don't think that leaving a dog by himself for long hours is optimal with any breed. A cat is easier.


OP also said a larger dog is fine if the temperament fits. greyhounds are large but not giant any means.

Many adult dogs are quite relaxed being alone for a work day of 8-9.5 hrs (typical US workday inc travel time) and suggesting a cat just because someone works is somewhat ignorant and insulting.


----------



## Boleyn (Aug 25, 2008)

Pugs, mainly young ones, can be pretty high energy. I thought mine were active but my vet says she sees a lot who are downright hyper. I'm sure there are exceptions, but many that I have owned, fostered, or met have been noisy. (search "Pug screaming" on YouTube for an example). You will also get a lot of shedding, and they are definite velcro dogs.


----------



## Arya of House Stark (Jan 14, 2014)

Despite being a pain in the butt to groom, Bichon Frises are awesome. Esme's very sweet, smart, affectionate, and snuggly. Zoe is too, but she only likes to cuddle at night whereas Esme will snuggle with me 24/7 if she could. She's not yappy either.

Greyhounds are awesome too, I've never met one in person, but from what I hear they make good pets. My Aunt toyed with adopting a retired racing greyhound, but wound up adopting a Shih Tzu/Havanese mix from the pet adoption event I volunteer with about two years ago.


----------



## mewness (May 11, 2014)

@shell Thanks for backing me up there. I know some dogs don't do well left alone even for four hours. That's why I ask and research before getting a dependent breed like Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. It's just unfair to say all human that work for time don't deserve a dog, get a cat. 

BTW what's the difference between greyhound whippet and Italian greyhound?*
From what I've heard:
Greyhound (biggest in size, lowest energy level)
Whippet (medium in both)
Italian greyhound (smallest but full of energy, don't do well alone)


----------



## marti1357 (Jun 8, 2013)

Shell said:


> OP also said a larger dog is fine if the temperament fits. greyhounds are large but not giant any means.
> 
> Many adult dogs are quite relaxed being alone for a work day of 8-9.5 hrs (typical US workday inc travel time) and suggesting a cat just because someone works is somewhat ignorant and insulting.


Excuse me, but I am a cat lover as well (have 3 cats) and didn't mean to sound or be insulting. And the only ignorance is on your part. 

To not further derail the thread, I wanted to mention that one of my neighbors has a French Bulldog which is very much in line with the OP requests. The difference is in climate - NY is not Malaysia, although summer is very humid. But I like the breed and by choosing well, it can be a good fit for its owners.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Some female Greyhounds can be just the size of a large Whippet. We had one from the track called "Pre Shrunk" and it suited her.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

marti1357 said:


> Excuse me, but I am a cat lover as well (have 3 cats) and didn't mean to sound or be insulting. And the only ignorance is on your part.


I am glad you didn't mean to make it seem like an insult, unfortunately the combination of implying that there is something wrong with leaving an adult dog alone for the work day and suggesting the "alternative" of a cat does come across as insulting to those dog owners who work full time yet manage to provide an active and engaging life for their dogs.

By "ignorance" I only mean that it reads as a short-sighted comment where the differences between quality time and quantity time and the actual needs of many adult dogs isn't well understood. Dogs sleep a lot. Even if someone is home, many of them will sleep the day away. My father works from home and when either of my dogs stay with him for a week or two, both ask for attention no more than a handful of times during the work day. They really could not care less if he was there or not. 

So pointing out that most adult dogs are just fine alone for a workday lets the OP know that it isn't anything to be particularly concerned about or to feel guilty over. Cats are great pets for those that want a cat, they aren't necessarily "easier" then a low-key dog though depending on one's interests, habits and preferences. I find taking care of my 2 medium/high energy large breed dogs to be easier and fit better with my lifestyle than when I would take care of my friend's cat or roommate's cats.


----------



## mewness (May 11, 2014)

It seems that importing dogs from Australia requires a 10 day quarantine while importing from Australia to Singapore don't need. 

After reading more of my local forum, I'm hesitate to get a Greyhound because most apartment don't allow big dogs. They don't understand dogs nature, and they think big dogs = aggressive = bites

As for Bichon Frise, it's not the grooming, but the over dependent that I'm worried about. They love their human too much. 
My best choice would be a pug or a french bulldog for now. Even though I worry about their capability to be left alone too.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

Is there any animal rescue in your area? One of the 'bad reputation' things Asians have as dog owners is a tendency to get dogs as fashion accessories and then discard them a few years later. I do not mean this as an insult. It's just one of the things Australians complain about. Anyway, if that is the case, it's likely that there's a rescue somewhere, or at least a 'free ad' type internet bulletin board where people post dogs that they want to rehome (like Craigslist in the US or Gumtree in Australia). 
Getting a rescue dog would be good. You can meet the dog first and that may help you make your selection. And an older dog is likely to do better being left alone in an apartment than a puppy. 
It is good that you don't want to support Taiwanese puppy mills, but some of the dogs those awful places turn out are still good dogs, and will need homes when the first owner doesn't work out.
How about: http://www.petfinder.my/pets/21682/ Looks like someone whose circumstances have forced them to rehome several small dogs.


----------



## mewness (May 11, 2014)

That's the owner's pet. Not for adoption purposes. 

Yea a lot of Asian don't care about their pets (not saying all of them, just majority) Dogs been chain outside as a security alarm, puppy as presents and quickly they realize it's not an easy work. 
My parents owned a boxer, miniature pincher, golden retriever in the past. They all living outdoors in the porch. All 3 of them passed away of old age, but I couldn't say they're a happy dog. 
Never been outside for walk. They're not leashed but there's just not enough exercise for an active dog like a Golden. 
I've been away from home since teenager. 
Up till now I'm 28 and I get more awareness of dogs and wanted one. Now I realize how cruel and unfair it is for them.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I love my laid back mellow and clingy basset hound


----------



## mewness (May 11, 2014)

What about Japanese Chin? Don't seems like a popular breed in this forum tho


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

MMewness, I rrecommend chihuahuas. They are not loud at all in reality, my chi mix rarely barks. She is also very independent and spends much of her day sleeping. I think a chihuahua or chi mix would be a good fit for you.


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 10, 2012)

Kayota said:


> MMewness, I rrecommend chihuahuas. They are not loud at all in reality, my chi mix rarely barks. She is also very independent and spends much of her day sleeping. I think a chihuahua or chi mix would be a good fit for you.


You can certainly try to train it not to bark, but chihuahuas are often very yappy. Their barks can also be ear-splittingly annoying. It's painful sometimes (I live with a mix 4 days a week.) I would hardly recommend choosing one for someone who wants a quiet dog.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

i did no training with my dog and most of the chis i know only bark at obvious times such as when someone is at the door.


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 10, 2012)

Kayota said:


> i did no training with my dog and most of the chis i know only bark at obvious times such as when someone is at the door.



Hope OP does some research on vocal breeds. I mean, it's fine for people that don't mind, but OP specifically said "quiet."

My user name is because I was looking at getting another beagle when I joined, then I decided to get a corgi. I know what I'm in for, and I think it's important that the OP is told the truth. 

Chihuahua is #4 on a vet survey asking for most vocal breeds: http://www.vetstreet.com/our-pet-experts/the-12-most-talkative-dog-breeds

They're #2 on this website: http://www.dogster.com/lifestyle/dog-breeds-10-most-talkative

They're #2 on this website: https://www.purina.com/dogs/dog-breeds/collections/most-vocal-dog-breeds

By the way, these are the top three websites for the term "Most vocal dogs." I could keep going.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Kayota said:


> MMewness, I rrecommend chihuahuas. They are not loud at all in reality, my chi mix rarely barks. She is also very independent and spends much of her day sleeping. I think a chihuahua or chi mix would be a good fit for you.


 Seriously? My neighbor has two chis and the bark/howl so loud that their incessant yapping wakes us up in the middle of the night. Their owners work nights, I don't even know what sets them off, but they will go nonstop for an hour. I've known a lot of chis, and while many have had their charms, none of them have been quiet. The OP also doesn't want a high strung dog, and so many chis are high strung!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I have to agree, chis are loud. I love them but they are loud. Blue isn't bad but she is probably very little chi, some sort of terrier something mix. She only barks when one of the other dogs start it and then her bark hurts. She doesn't take part in fence barking nor does she bark in play like some of the others. Dove on the other hand is known half chi half mini-poodle. She barks, and barks, and barks. I would say her biggest issue is her barking. She barks when she is happy, barks when she is bored, barks when she is surprised, barks when she plays, barks when she is excited, yeah.....Her bark is ear splitting. I can't stand her barking and it makes it hard to like her sometimes. My son just walked out of the room and she is barking for him right now. I don't think she was raised particularly well for the first 7months which probably didn't help but despite a good bit of work she is just a barker. It is difficult to live with and she would be a horrid apartment dog. She is the loudest dog I have ever known and I have had quite a few dogs of my own and fosters.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

mewness said:


> What about Japanese Chin? Don't seems like a popular breed in this forum tho


I only know one chin pretty well. He's hilarious and very bouncy and high energy. Reminds me a lot of my papillons, actually.


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 10, 2012)

Remaru said:


> I have to agree, chis are loud. I love them but they are loud. Blue isn't bad but she is probably very little chi, some sort of terrier something mix. She only barks when one of the other dogs start it and then her bark hurts. She doesn't take part in fence barking nor does she bark in play like some of the others. Dove on the other hand is known half chi half mini-poodle. She barks, and barks, and barks. I would say her biggest issue is her barking. She barks when she is happy, barks when she is bored, barks when she is surprised, barks when she plays, barks when she is excited, yeah.....Her bark is ear splitting. I can't stand her barking and it makes it hard to like her sometimes. My son just walked out of the room and she is barking for him right now. I don't think she was raised particularly well for the first 7months which probably didn't help but despite a good bit of work she is just a barker. It is difficult to live with and she would be a horrid apartment dog. She is the loudest dog I have ever known and I have had quite a few dogs of my own and fosters.


Yup. My in-laws' chi is like that. They joke that he "doesn't like change." He'll bark when you come in the room. Bark if you sit down. Bark if you stand up. Bark if you leave. Barks at pretty much anything that changes around him. The only time he's not barking is when he's sleeping, eating, or when he's alone with my MIL and nothing is "going on" around him.

And God help me when I have to ride in the car with him. It's non-stop, shrill, headache-inducing barking. 

Yes, part of it is just horrible training on their part. But I just seriously cannot imagine recommending a chi to someone who wants or needs a quiet dog.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Huh, maybe I hit the jackpot with Roxie. I mean she's part terrier too and those also aren't known for being calm or quiet. What even.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Kayota said:


> Huh, maybe I hit the jackpot with Roxie. I mean she's part terrier too and those also aren't known for being calm or quiet. What even.


Sometimes you get really lucky. Blue isn't a barker at all, I am grateful for that. I think part of it is that we raised her and were careful not to do anything that would encourage barking. I do think some of the terriers aren't as yippy either. I have no idea what Blue might be, I've had Cairn mix, mini schnauzer mix, yorkie mix, I'll probably never know. She and Roxie look sort of similar though. My parents had a Chi that wasn't a barker either, despite being a stray that I found wandering the streets in very sad shape. We just got really lucky with her too. She was also very calm by comparison to most of the high strung little chis I have met. I would have 10 more like her, unfortunately most are not.


----------



## mewness (May 11, 2014)

@Laurelin Is Japanese Chin that active? I've use the animal planet breed selector tool and it was the best match for me. It shows chins are "low exercise need" dogs.

Currently my top 2 choices are French Bulldog and Japanese Chin (both pushed in face breed tho XD)


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

It depends on what level of grooming you want to do, a Frenchie will require very little (nails, bathing) whereas a japanese chin will require more grooming (brushing, bathing, hair trim, nails).


----------



## mewness (May 11, 2014)

Any Japanese chin and French bulldog owner want to share experience? It's so hard to decide (they both are so sweet)


----------

